# This Generation's Best Final Fantasys Weren't Named ?Final Fantasy?



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

> This console generation saw only a few Final Fantasy games during its time in the sun but luckily two of them were amazing. Of course, I am not talking about Final Fantasy XIV?decent as it is after its relaunch?or any of the Final Fantasy XIIIs. No, I'm talking about Lost Odyssey and The Last Story.
> 
> ?Neither of those are Final Fantasy games,? I hear you cry. And while that is technically true, in everything besides the name Lost Odyssey and The Last Story are everything you could want from a Final Fantasy.P
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2013)

Well yeah...but i remember lost oddessy getting panned by critics for its "archaic" turn based battle system.

What a bunch of BULL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

Did Kotaku fire the majority of their shitty writers?

They still report stuff that has very little to do with games anyway tho lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I made the thread on GAF too



A lot of people are mentioning Xenoblade but I don't believe Xenoblade fits the criteria or the formula of Final Fantasy series.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 22, 2013)

Never played any of them. Should I?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2013)

Loved LO but haven't played LS yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Never played any of them. Should I?


 yes



crazymtf said:


> Loved LO but haven't played LS yet.



when you have the chance do it. LS is a very interesting game. I want a WiiU version, Gamepad is perfect for the gameplay.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2013)

The Last Story is amazingly addictive. Wish I could swim faster tho, and the bosses had some more variety and the game had more sidequests but yes its fun


----------



## Byrd (Oct 22, 2013)

LS does has some good gameplay, haven't beaten it yet


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 22, 2013)

the best final fantasy was not called final fantasy, it was called chrono trigger


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 23, 2013)

Isn't Lost Odyssey a 360 exclusive?  So sad. D:

I JUST bought The Last Story, and am very much looking forward to playing it when I have the time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2013)

I Agree Completely about Lost Odyssey. 

So Well Done form Top To bottom.


----------

